# [Firefox2]

## TrizoLakai

http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/20035/mozilla-firefox/

enjoy  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Il est déjà dans portage et j'utilise la version 64bit depuis hier et c'est plutôt pas mal ....

----------

## gbetous

j'attendrai encore qques jours pour l'avoir dans portage !

sinon c'est quoi les nouveautés au programme ?

EDIT : quoi ??? il est déjà dans portage ???

----------

## man in the hill

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> EDIT : quoi ??? il est déjà dans portage ???

 

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Il est déjà dans portage ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Enfin, pour le moment, c'est la version RC3 qui est disponible dans Portage, mais nul doute que la version finale ne devrait pas tarder à arriver en Hardmasked.

----------

## gbetous

 *kopp wrote:*   

> mais nul doute que la version finale ne devrait pas tarder à arriver en Hardmasked.

 

si c'est la finale, pourquoi la masquer ???

----------

## kopp

Risque d'y avoir des dépendances cassées, je ne sias pas. Peut-être qu'elle va passer directement en ~arch. Je suis pas mainteneur moi, je sais pas.

Par exemple, les version finales de Gnome ne passe pas tout de suite en ~arch, il me semble.

----------

## Nattfodd

Parce que ce sont des -rc et pas des versions finales, tout simplement. Qui plus est, firefox est un truc plutôt lourd à gérer, donc les migrations, même vers ~arch, ne se font pas à la légère.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Parce que ce sont des -rc et pas des versions finales, tout simplement.

 

Versions finales ... je dirais plutôt version officielle qu'ils trouvent satisfaisant pour respecter la roadmap et pour sortir la pub et le champ car à mon avis ce code n'a pas finis dêtre travaillé, la TODO doit être blindé + les bugs en cours de routes ... j"aimerais bien voir le ChangeLog  de la rc et "finale" par curiosité ...  Le but de sortir une rc ? Est-ce pour avoir un retour de la communauté des codeurs qui eux peuvent repérer des problèmes éventuels ?

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Qui plus est, firefox est un truc plutôt lourd à gérer, donc les migrations, même vers ~arch, ne se font pas à la légère.

 

Comment gérez vous ce genre de logiciel ? Vous lisez tout le code ?

@ +

----------

## Nattfodd

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Nattfodd wrote:*   Parce que ce sont des -rc et pas des versions finales, tout simplement. 
> 
> Versions finales ... je dirais plutôt version officielle qu'ils trouvent satisfaisant pour respecter la roadmap et pour sortir la pub et le champ car à mon avis ce code n'a pas finis dêtre travaillé, la TODO doit être blindé + les bugs en cours de routes ... j"aimerais bien voir le ChangeLog  de la rc et "finale" par curiosité ...  Le but de sortir une rc ? Est-ce pour avoir un retour de la communauté des codeurs qui eux peuvent repérer des problèmes éventuels ?

 

Oui, c'est exactement le but d'une RC. D'ailleurs il y a eu d'énormes changements entre RC1 (qui n'était quasiment pas utilisable) et RC2.

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Nattfodd wrote:*   Qui plus est, firefox est un truc plutôt lourd à gérer, donc les migrations, même vers ~arch, ne se font pas à la légère. 
> 
> Comment gérez vous ce genre de logiciel ? Vous lisez tout le code ?
> 
> @ +

 

Oula non, malheureux, on tient à notre santé mentale ! C'est qu'il y a des millions de lignes de code là-dedans.

En pratique, c'est comme partout, on teste avant de commiter. Comme firefox est extrêmement complexe, l'ajouter hardmaské permet d'avoir beaucoup plus de testeurs, puisque les mainteneurs sont loin de pouvoir vérifier tous les cas de figure. Sinon c'est géré comme le reste mais on fait encore plus attention, puisque c'est un logiciel majeur, utilisé quotidiennement par une bonne partie de nos utilisateurs, donc le moindre faux pas peut coûter très cher.

----------

## gbetous

en tous cas je l'ai installé hier, et no problemo, que ce soit à la compil' ou à l'utilisation !   :Wink: 

si il y en a qui veulent tenter l'aventure :

```
echo "www-client/mozilla-firefox" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ca me tente bien mais je sens que je vais y perdre des plume..  heu plugins dans l'histoire !!

----------

## Oupsman

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ca me tente bien mais je sens que je vais y perdre des plume..  heu plugins dans l'histoire !!

 

Quelques extensions ne sont pas compatibles effectivement ....

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Ca me tente bien mais je sens que je vais y perdre des plume..  heu plugins dans l'histoire !! 
> 
> Quelques extensions ne sont pas compatibles effectivement ....

 

Pourrais-tu être un peu plus précis ?

Je suis en train de le compiler actuellement (pour la 2eme fois, je suppose une erreur avec le -j4 de MAKEOPTS) et tant qu'a faire, si je peux voir tout de suite les plugins qui serons manquant à l'appel (permettra d'aller modifier le no de version dedans directement)

----------

## geekounet

Il suffit d'aller vérifier sur addons.mozilla.org si elles sont compatibles.  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*    *Nattfodd wrote:*   Qui plus est, firefox est un truc plutôt lourd à gérer, donc les migrations, même vers ~arch, ne se font pas à la légère. 
> 
> Comment gérez vous ce genre de logiciel ? Vous lisez tout le code ?
> 
> @ + 
> ...

 

Nous aussi, on y tient   :Very Happy:  ! 

Merci pour les précisions .

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> en tous cas je l'ai installé hier, et no problemo, que ce soit à la compil' ou à l'utilisation ! 

 

+ 1 ... Perso, j'aime bien cette mouture ...

@ +

----------

## TrizoLakai

Et bien je l'ai testé après compilation 64bit, et je suis deçu parce que le scroll sacade encore. Alors je garde Opera. :'(

----------

## Trevoke

Oui, j'aime Opera de plus en plus, moi.. Ceci dit, je vais tester Firefox 2.0 quand meme... Peut-etre vendredi .. Ou le vendredi d'apres.. (parce que c'est le jour ou je fais mes updates)

----------

## E11

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Et bien je l'ai testé après compilation 64bit, et je suis deçu parce que le scroll sacade encore. Alors je garde Opera. :'(

 

Bah moi je garde opera, mais sans le " :'( "   :Laughing: 

Il faut dire que le débat qui avait été fait sur les browsers m'a convaincu d'utiliser opera ! Et je dois dire que depuis je ne le regrette pas !

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Il faut dire que le débat qui avait été fait sur les browsers m'a convaincu d'utiliser opera ! Et je dois dire que depuis je ne le regrette pas !

 

Pareil : c'est ce débat qui m'avait pousser à aller voir ailleurs et je n'ai pas été déçu ! Du coup j'utilise konqueror sous kde ou opera autrement (d'ailleurs j'ai de temps en temps des plantages d'opera je sais pas si ça vous arrive...)

Pour firefox 2, s'il n'a pas été allégé (cons omémoire ou scrolling...) et bien je ne suis pas prêt d'y retourner hélas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## E11

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> (d'ailleurs j'ai de temps en temps des plantages d'opera je sais pas si ça vous arrive...)

 

Chez moi il est très stable... Aucun problème avec...

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Pour firefox 2, s'il n'a pas été allégé (cons omémoire ou scrolling...) et bien je ne suis pas prêt d'y retourner hélas  

 

Pareil pour moi... car je dois quand même avouer que l'interface graphique de firefox mieu pensée... Même si je commence à m'habituer et à bien me sentir dans opera !

----------

## Anthyme

Opera +1  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Je tourne depuis quelques temps avec Minefield , qui sera la version 3 de firefox ( si j'ai bien suivi ),

qui me semble un peu plus reactif et moins gourmand en memoire.Que du bon en perspective.

Pour ceux qui voudrais tester  Minefield 

A detarer ou vous voulez, pas de problemes avec les plugs-ins flash , java , mplayer mais pas de adblocks , entre autres.

----------

## E11

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> lut
> 
> Je tourne depuis quelques temps avec Minefield , qui sera la version 3 de firefox ( si j'ai bien suivi ),
> 
> qui me semble un peu plus reactif et moins gourmand en memoire.Que du bon en perspective.
> ...

 

Est-il stable ? Car la dernière version que j'ai tester (une des première de la v3...) ne fonctionnait pas bien du tout...

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Est-il stable ? Car la dernière version que j'ai tester (une des première de la v3...) ne fonctionnait pas bien du tout...

 

Pour l'instant , c'est bizarre mais je le trouve bien mieux que la version 2A , stable , chez moi oui en tout cas , pas de crash ni quoi que ce soit.

----------

## netfab

Apparemment, firefox a un bug (bug #152591)

Attention, si vous cliquez sur ce lien, votre firefox risque de crasher.

Testé avec 1.5.0.7, çà plante. Avec vos versions respectives, çà plante aussi ?

Sinon, j'ai remarqué l'entrée dans l'arbre de l'extension noscript. Je ne m'y attendais pas à celle-là.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Ouaou c'est quoi ce lien ?!!

Mon opera à faillit planter aussi. J'ai eu du mal à fermer l'onglet   :Shocked: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *ryo-san wrote:*   lut
> 
> Je tourne depuis quelques temps avec Minefield , qui sera la version 3 de firefox ( si j'ai bien suivi ),
> 
> qui me semble un peu plus reactif et moins gourmand en memoire.Que du bon en perspective.
> ...

 

Avec un nom pareil, on pourrait douter de sa stabilité effectivement   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> Apparemment, firefox a un bug (bug #152591)
> 
> Attention, si vous cliquez sur ce lien, votre firefox risque de crasher.
> 
> Testé avec 1.5.0.7, çà plante. Avec vos versions respectives, çà plante aussi ?

 

Aucun soucis avec la 2.0_rc3  !

Quand à firefox-3, c'est que du précompilé pour x86, mac, win et rien pour x86_64 ... Il me faut les sources même si je garde la rc3 pour l'instant ...

@ +

----------

## blasserre

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Avec un nom pareil, on pourrait douter de sa stabilité effectivement    

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   je viens de capter... mais comme ça commençait par MINEFI, j'étais parti totalement à l'ouest... 

déformation professionnelle, ou les inconvénients de la méthode globale (pour coller à l'actu)

sinon pour être moins off, quelqu'un a tenté acid2 ?

----------

## geekounet

Quelqu'un a une extension du genre de Live HTTP Headers pour FF2 ?

----------

## nemo13

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> Apparemment, firefox a un bug (bug #152591)
> 
> Attention, si vous cliquez sur ce lien, votre firefox risque de crasher.
> 
> Testé avec 1.5.0.7, çà plante. Avec vos versions respectives, çà plante aussi ?
> ...

 

ouf çà sort violement avec mon firefox

```
eix -I firefox

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox 

     Installed:           1.5.0.7[22:51:12 21.09.2006][java linguas_fr xinerama ]
```

dommage je n'ai qu'entreperçu la demoiselle 

j'ai récupéré ceci dans le terminal qui m'a servi à lancer firefox

```
/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 117:  8050 Erreur de segmentation  "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)
```

 :Razz:   :Razz:   m'en fout, j'ai pu zieuter avec ce bon vieux

```
links -g
```

sinon pour le plug-ing il ser apparement à déactiver Java

----------

## razer

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Et bien je l'ai testé après compilation 64bit, et je suis deçu parce que le scroll sacade encore. Alors je garde Opera. :'(

 

Ajouter "MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1" dans /usr/bin/firefox améliore les choses, même si en effet c'est pas la panacée

----------

## -KuRGaN-

bon j'ai décidé de sauter le pas avec la version 2.0, ça n'a pas l'air mal jusque là, juste le bouton pour fermer les onglets que j'aimias bien losqu'il était tout à droite.

----------

## geekounet

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> bon j'ai décidé de sauter le pas avec la version 2.0, ça n'a pas l'air mal jusque là, juste le bouton pour fermer les onglets que j'aimias bien losqu'il était tout à droite.

 

Moi c'est le contraire, j'ai installé Tab Mix Plus sur le 1.5 pour avoir le bouton de fermeture sur toutes les fenêtres  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> bon j'ai décidé de sauter le pas avec la version 2.0, ça n'a pas l'air mal jusque là, juste le bouton pour fermer les onglets que j'aimias bien losqu'il était tout à droite.

 

about:config --> browser.tabs.closeButtons 3

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Thx netfab   :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

Y a un truc qui me gène pas mal avec firefox c'est justement le about:config 

Exemple : la y a vraiment un truc qui m'nrv c'est qu'il change de page quand je scroll trop vite avec la molette de ma souris ... mais comme j'ai un souris pourrave hé ben il me fait des "précédents" tout le tps !!!

Alors il y a bien des rows mousewheel.machin mais c'est lequel pour virer ce racourcis ? :s

Y aurait pas un manuel du about:config ??   :Laughing: 

Enfin tout ça pour dire qu'il a plein d'options sympa dans firefox ... mais il faut se donner le tps de les trouver !

NB: j'ai trouvé ! mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action = 0 et il arrete de m'embeter   :Wink:  mais si kkun a un site   :Wink:  je prend

----------

## Nah

 *Quote:*   

> Y aurait pas un manuel du about:config ?? 

 

About:config entries, dans la base de connaissances de MozillaZine.   :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

Ouip, mais le site charge .... charge ... charge ... j'avais trouvé ça mais ça m'a désespérer d'attendre une réponse   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Maintenant que j'y suis, comment je change le dictionnaire employé pour la correction ortho ? ou bien pour la désactivé.

C'est mignons ces petits trait rouges sous mes mots mais bon ...

----------

## geekounet

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Ouip, mais le site charge .... charge ... charge ... j'avais trouvé ça mais ça m'a désespérer d'attendre une réponse   .
> 
> Maintenant que j'y suis, comment je change le dictionnaire employé pour la correction ortho ? ou bien pour la désactivé.
> 
> C'est mignons ces petits trait rouges sous mes mots mais bon ...

 

Pour le désactiver, c'est dans les préférences : onglet Advanced > General > Check my speeling as I type  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NB: j'ai trouvé ! mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action = 0 et il arrete de m'embeter   mais si kkun a un site   je prend

 

Rahhh merci beaucoup   :Very Happy: 

----------

## netfab

Je viens de passer à firefox 2.0. Je n'ai pas vraiment fait attention aux useflags avant la compilation, et je me retrouve avec firefox bon echo.

Alors, je regarde de plus près, et je m'aperçois que le useflag mozbranding est apparu (cette option était activée par défaut dans les versions précédentes).

Si je comprend bien, cela permet d'obtenir la version officielle, avec le joli logo, mais cela implique de ne pas redistribuer les binaires obtenus, même sur le réseau local. Finalement, une histoire de licence. Me trompe-je ?

Je trouve dommage que ce ne soit pas précisé avant la compilation.

Parce que :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ equery uses mozilla-firefox
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

n'est pas très parlant. Je ne connaissais pas le mot branding, jusqu'à ce matin  :Smile: 

Ce useflag finira t'il par être activé par défaut ? Y'a t'il d'autres implications ?

Ce n'est pas un problème très important, mais cet exemple me fait penser qu'il y a un manque de communication à ce niveau, dans le sens où, j'ai cherché (trop tard) des informations sur l'apparition de ce useflag, et je n'ai rien trouvé. C'est le genre de petits détails qui vous fait façilement perdre du temps. Si j'avais eu l'information par une source officielle (flux RSS par exemple) autre que equery ou emerge, j'aurai pu activer ce flag avant de lancer l'update.

Non ?

PS : du coup j'ai recompilé, et j'ai bien le vrai firefox  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

Oui Firefox est une marque, et Mozilla ne peut donner de garantie que sur les binaires qu'il distribue et a donc demandé récemment que seuls ses propres binaires peuvent porter la marque. Une version compilée par des tiers qui ne fonctionne pas leur donnerai une mauvaise image, c'est le monde commercial  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, celà a fait réagier quelques debianistes intégristes qui en ont profité pour forker Firefox sous le nom de Iceweasel ^^

----------

## jotake

Bonjour, je profite de ce topic pour poser quelques questions. 

Suite au passage à firefox 2.0, j'ai quelques souci de police sur certains site/forum et notemment ici. En faite on dirais que la taille des polices est "reduite". Par exemple je suis obligé d'agrandir à coup de "ctrl +" pour pouvoir lire les textes entre les balises [code].

Pensant à une mauvaise config de ma part, j'ai compiler seamonkey et configurais les même police que lui, mais rien à faire toujours le même souci.

La gestion des polices à changé ? Vous avez reglé vos polices comment sous FF ?

Perso j'ai ceci http://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture6dl8.png

Enfin, c'est pas un problème trés grave, mais j'aimerais bien le regler.

voila, merçi

----------

## man in the hill

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, celà a fait réagier quelques debianistes intégristes qui en ont profité pour forker Firefox...

 

Debian a une charte à respecter et au moins il ont eu un débat et c'est pas plus mal un fork si il y a une vrai équipe de dev derrière ...

----------

## jerep6

 *Quote:*   

> jotake a écrit
> 
> Suite au passage à firefox 2.0, j'ai quelques souci de police sur certains site/forum et notamment ici. En faite on dirais que la taille des polices est "réduite". Par exemple je suis obligé d'agrandir à coup de "ctrl +" pour pouvoir lire les textes entre les balises [code]. 

 

J'ai le même problème sauf que moi je l'ai eu quand je suis passé de la version binaire à  la version compilé de Fx (Fx et non pas FF  :Wink: )

Je ne l'ai tjs pas résolu mais je m'y suis habitué et maintenant je trouve que tout les autres Fx ont des écritures trop grosses

----------

## nonas

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> D'ailleurs, celà a fait réagier quelques debianistes intégristes qui en ont profité pour forker Firefox... 
> 
> Debian a une charte à respecter et au moins il ont eu un débat et c'est pas plus mal un fork si il y a une vrai équipe de dev derrière ...

 Sans vouloir relancer un débat qui n'a pas lieu d'être ici. La situation n'est pas changé depuis longtemps, la politique de Mozilla face à ses logos et à l'utilisation de la marque a toujours existé, ils ont juste décidé récemment de faire valoir leur droit, à savoir que les gens respectent les conditions d'utilisation de ce logo et de ces marques. Donc si debian (qui est globalement une distro/communauté que je respecte) avait voulu réagir à ce propos elle aurait pu (du ?) le faire bien avant.

Après pour ce qui est de la charte à respecter, certains y trouveront beaaaauuuucoup de chose à redire. À titre d'exemple regarde ce que des gens d'openbsd pensent de debian (NB: je cherche pas ici à monter des communautés les unes contre les autres) et des firmwares proprios. ( http://www.debian.org/vote/2006/vote_007 )

Mince, je crois que j'ai donné à manger au troll   :Confused: 

edit : quand au fork c'en est pas réellement un, ils vont suivre le code de Mozilla, virer ce qui ne leur plait pas et changer les logos/marques.

edit 2 : jsuis méchant, ils rajoutent des fonctionnalités aussi ( http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ )

Bref, vive la GPL et la diversité.

----------

## Ezka

 *jotake wrote:*   

> Bonjour, je profite de ce topic pour poser quelques questions. 
> 
> Suite au passage à firefox 2.0, j'ai quelques souci de police sur certains site/forum et notemment ici. En faite on dirais que la taille des polices est "reduite". Par exemple je suis obligé d'agrandir à coup de "ctrl +" pour pouvoir lire les textes entre les balises ...

 

J'ai eu ce PB aussi, donne lui une "taille minimale de la police" qui te convienne et aprés ton panda sera content et tes yeux aussi.

Je l'explique pas ... je l'ai eu avec la version source de la beta, je ne l'ai pas sur les binaires de la v2 ... bref régle la taille des polices ça compense. (NB: moi j'avais environ 14 pr la minimale, 16 pr le reste ... )

----------

## SnowBear

 *jotake wrote:*   

> Bonjour, je profite de ce topic pour poser quelques questions. 
> 
> Suite au passage à firefox 2.0, j'ai quelques souci de police sur certains site/forum et notemment ici. En faite on dirais que la taille des polices est "reduite". Par exemple je suis obligé d'agrandir à coup de "ctrl +" pour pouvoir lire les textes entre les balises [code].
> 
> Pensant à une mauvaise config de ma part, j'ai compiler seamonkey et configurais les même police que lui, mais rien à faire toujours le même souci.
> ...

 

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   jotake a écrit
> 
> Suite au passage à firefox 2.0, j'ai quelques souci de police sur certains site/forum et notamment ici. En faite on dirais que la taille des polices est "réduite". Par exemple je suis obligé d'agrandir à coup de "ctrl +" pour pouvoir lire les textes entre les balises [code].  
> 
> J'ai le même problème sauf que moi je l'ai eu quand je suis passé de la version binaire à  la version compilé de Fx (Fx et non pas FF )
> ...

 

J'avais aussi ce problème avec la version source.

Après plusieurs recherches j'ai constater que cela venait d'une mauvaise configuration d'un composant de gnome.

Dans le panneau de configuration de gnome, au niveau des polices en modifiant la taille de celles-ci j'ai pu résoudre mon problème.

PS: Firefox2 et la module de correction c'est bien sympathique ^_^.

----------

## jerep6

 *Quote:*   

> SnowBear a écrit
> 
> Après plusieurs recherches j'ai constater que cela venait d'une mauvaise configuration d'un composant de gnome.
> 
> Dans le panneau de configuration de gnome, au niveau des polices en modifiant la taille de celles-ci j'ai pu résoudre mon problème. 

 

Sauf que moi j'ai KDE.

----------

## nykos

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'avais aussi ce problème avec la version source.
> 
> Après plusieurs recherches j'ai constater que cela venait d'une mauvaise configuration d'un composant de gnome.
> ...

 

apparemment ça corrige pas la grammaire   :Very Happy:   (j'ai constaté,le module)

----------

## jotake

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'avais aussi ce problème avec la version source.
> 
> Après plusieurs recherches j'ai constater que cela venait d'une mauvaise configuration d'un composant de gnome.
> ...

 

Bah en faite je viens de remarquer que si je lance le "gnome-control-center" que le problème de police disparait Mais la c'est les autres appli gtk qui devienne "moches", ex : xchat (je tourne sous fluxbox). Donc, je vais me résigner à demander à firefox de definir une taille minimal de police à 12 je crois...

Enfin, si quelqu"un a une solution je suis preneur  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *nykos wrote:*   

>  *SnowBear wrote:*   
> 
> J'avais aussi ce problème avec la version source.
> 
> Après plusieurs recherches j'ai constater que cela venait d'une mauvaise configuration d'un composant de gnome.
> ...

 

Oui, firefox n'est pas encore parfait, et moi...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> Bah en faite je viens de remarquer que si je lance le "gnome-control-center" que le problème de police disparait Mais la c'est les autres appli gtk qui devienne "moches", ex : xchat (je tourne sous fluxbox). Donc, je vais me résigner à demander à firefox de definir une taille minimal de police à 12 je crois...

 

Au démarrage de fluxbox, il faut que tu lances le démon des préférences gnome : /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, celà a fait réagier quelques debianistes intégristes qui en ont profité pour forker Firefox sous le nom de Iceweasel ^^

 

Ah d'accord ! C'est çà, ce fameux Iceweasel ! (je réagis... je suis complètement passé à côté de cette histoire)Last edited by netfab on Wed Nov 01, 2006 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *NetFab wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bah en faite je viens de remarquer que si je lance le "gnome-control-center" que le problème de police disparait Mais la c'est les autres appli gtk qui devienne "moches", ex : xchat (je tourne sous fluxbox). Donc, je vais me résigner à demander à firefox de definir une taille minimal de police à 12 je crois... 
> 
> Au démarrage de fluxbox, il faut que tu lances le démon des préférences gnome : /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

 

Et tu vire le ~/.gtkrc-2.0 et tu règle le thème avec gnome-theme-manager et les fontes avec gnome-font-properties (ou gconf-editor si tu connais bien, je trouve ça pratique de passer directement par gconftool-2 pour changer automatiquement de thème GTK+ en fonction de mon thème Fvwm  :Razz: ), comme ça tu peux switcher de thème à la volée sans redémarrer les progs  :Smile: .

----------

## Link31

Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous aurait réussi à faire fonctionner le plugin OOo 64 bits dans un Firefox 2.0 64 bits ? (je sais, je suis un peu difficile  :Mr. Green: )

Le mieux que j'obtiens est une erreur de segmentation...

----------

## Temet

Y a aussi gtk-chtheme, que j'utilise.

Pour les proKDEs, sachez que le thème QtCurve (kde-look) permet que les applis gtk prennent exactement le look de votre thème Qt. Le thème QtCurve est extrêmement configurable ... et ça marche très bien...

... juste la boite open/save de merde qui fait chier quoi  :Laughing: 

----------

## jotake

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au démarrage de fluxbox, il faut que tu lances le démon des préférences gnome : /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon
> 
> 

 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y a aussi gtk-chtheme, que j'utilise.
> 
> Pour les proKDEs, sachez que le thème QtCurve (kde-look) permet que les applis gtk prennent exactement le look de votre thème Qt. Le thème QtCurve est extrêmement configurable ... et ça marche très bien... 
> ...

 

Merçi beaucoup, c'est justement ce qu'il me fallait. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre avec ceci  :Smile: 

----------

## lateralus__

 *jotake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merçi beaucoup, c'est justement ce qu'il me fallait. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre avec ceci 
> 
> 

 

Il y a également une autre solution : 

Dans about:config, changer la valeur de layout.css.dpi à 0.

Concernant la vérification orthographique, quelqu'un connait-il un moyen de détection automatique de la langue ?

C'est en effet assez embêtant de devoir faire un clic droit -> Langues -> Français ou Anglais suivant que l'on poste un message en français ou en anglais   :Mad: 

----------

## kaworu

@temet :

Salut !

QtCurve fais le même boulot que gtk-engine-qt ?

----------

## blasserre

après de looongues heures de galères, j'ai résolu le problème de fonts avec le flag mozbranding  :Evil or Very Mad: 

donc en gros j'ai le droit de redistribuer un "bon echo" avec un render tout pourri, quand la version officielle marche nickel   :Shocked: 

ça fait longtemps que microsoft a racheté mozilla ?

----------

## Temet

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> @temet :
> 
> Salut !
> 
> QtCurve fais le même boulot que gtk-engine-qt ?

 

Non, Qtcurve est un thème Qt et GTK. Il ne va pas adapter ton thème GTK à un thème KDE quelconque.

Tu dois choisir le thème Qtcurve dans Kcontrol, et aussi utiliser le thème GTK Qtcurve (en utilisant gtk-chtheme par exemple).

Le thème Qtcurve est pas mal configurable, et les changement s'appliquent aussi aux applis GTK (sauf qu'il faut les relancer).

J'avais utilisé le gtk-engine-qt mais il m'avait posé plein de soucis, des bugs d'affichage un peu partout. Bref, je crois que ça marche bien sous Suse, mais pas sous Gentoo.

Qtcurve lui, bah, aucun soucis, tout est harmonieux ^^

Voilà. Si gtk-engine-qt marche nickel chez toi, ne t'embête pas avec Qtcurve (sauf si le thème te plait bien sur  :Wink: )

----------

## gim

Tiens, je viens de m'appercevoir d'un truc zarbi:

Après un xsetkbmap, mon firefox (2) semble complètement l'ignorer et se comporter comme au moment où il a été lancé sur un input clavier.

J'aimerais savoir si qq'un peut reproduire ce comportement chez lui.

Si c'est vraiment du à Firefox, j'aimerais vraiment savoir comment c'est possible... (i.e. Firefox se mèle vraiment de choses qui ne le regardent pas... même si c'est pas nouveau...)

(edit: typo)Last edited by gim on Wed Nov 08, 2006 9:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'avais utilisé le gtk-engine-qt mais il m'avait posé plein de soucis, des bugs d'affichage un peu partout.

 

Tu devrais réessayer, ça marche super bien  :Smile:  Y'a eu du nouveau de ce côté avec gtk+ 2.10 et certainement plein de bug fix partout, ça se stabilise avec le temps.

Sinon, un petit prob et la solution qui va avec. En installant firefox par portage, j'ai pas eu de dictionnaire français donc en voilà un bien :

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3445/

----------

## blasserre

j'ai eu droit à deux beaux bugs aujourd'hui

- la page qui ne change pas au clic sur un lien, pourtant la barre d'état présente une activité normale (connexion à blabla... transfert des données de blabla...) mais rien dnas la partie "page web" de la fenêtre

- un beau freeze en cliquant involontairement sur un mailto (les mailto:// n'étant pas configurés sur mon firefox)

et là je dis : "merci la récupération de session"   :Laughing: 

----------

## sian

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai "emergé" firefox en anglais car avec LINGUAS="fr", portage ne peut pas télécharger mozilla-firefox-2.0-fr.xpi

Si vous avez réussi à avoir firefox en francais, comment avez-vous fait ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## nost4r

Tu prend le .xpi a partir du site des pluggins .

----------

## razer

je ne sais pas si je suis -> OFF, mais comme çà traite de Firefox, avez vous essayé une compil de l'alpha de Firefox 3 ? Un ebuild ?

----------

## sian

Merci ça marche mais l'ebuild est à modifier

----------

## nost4r

Moi , quand j'ai emerger mozilla-firefox , il etait deja en francais .

----------

## Dumble

 *razer wrote:*   

> je ne sais pas si je suis -> OFF, mais comme çà traite de Firefox, avez vous essayé une compil de l'alpha de Firefox 3 ? Un ebuild ?

 

Tu peux prendre une version précompilée sur leur site. En dehors d'une amélioration de la vitesse de rendu des pages et le fait que, évidement, toutes tes extensions ne marchent plus, tu vois pas  grand chose. Faut attendre un peu pour que ça soit transcendant.

----------

